# July 22nd Bunker Index: Special Report



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm going to break with tradition right now and instead of posting a list, we're going to discuss one big topic. I am going to have to watch very carefully what I say and what I disclose, but let me lay out some basics. I apologize in advance for not being able to answer too many in depth questions (if there are any).

-The attacks in Oslo are the start of a larger campaign of terror by a Global Jihad movement. 

-This is a decentralized attack calling for violence from all Muslims. We do not know how many will pick up the call to action and do something, or where these individuals may be located. Certainly communities with larger Muslim populations are at risk.

-Oslo was targeted due to the deportation of a prominent cleric, the previously published cartoon depicting the Prophet Muhammed with a bomb on his head, and Norway's participation in Libya and the occupation of Afghanistan.

-With a large and unrestrained population of Muslims, Oslo is an easier target to attack than many others and it is not yet known how widespread this will be.

Pay attention to the news and what they are NOT telling you. American infrastructure is already strained to the breaking point with the heat wave. Napolitano issued a new terror alert along these lines.

Things to have on hand for the next couple of days:

1. Enough water for flushing, cleaning, and drinking. This will vary according to where you are, but you need a LOT in this heat. If your power flickers AT ALL fill up all the bath tubs and leave them full all day long. You may need that water for flushing later. Wash with it, then use it to fill the toilet and flush.

2. Food that does not require refrigeration. Be prepared to cook or can meat in your freezer on limited notice. If the power goes out, it may be awhile before it gets turned back on.

3. Keep all of your vehicles TOPPED OFF with gasoline. Don't delay. If they are low on gas, get up and go to town RIGHT NOW and fill them up. DO NOT DELAY. 

4. Call someone you know and trust and make arrangements for a safe bugout location. Exchange information. Their location may not be safe and they may need to come to you, or vice versa. 

5. Have essential travel gear packed and readied. You may have no more than 10 minutes to bug out. If you don't need it, or don't have anyplace that's safe to go, it's still a good idea to have that gear readied and waiting in case you need to shelter in place.

Stay safe, folks. May God watch over you all.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Just for review, this list is located in the S&EP Valut.

Our List: Top 100 Items to Disappear 1st During a National Emergency


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

If anything like this happens here in the US it will be exploited to the fullest extent by all political parties.Be careful of rumors and don't get close to mobs.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Just to clarify are you saying all of this: 



> -The attacks in Oslo are the start of a larger campaign of terror by a Global Jihad movement.
> 
> -This is a decentralized attack calling for violence from all Muslims. We do not know how many will pick up the call to action and do something, or where these individuals may be located. Certainly communities with larger Muslim populations are at risk.


is a possibility given the situation? IOW, the attack _may be_ the start of a larger global jihad campaign and it _may be_ a decentralized attack calling for others to rise to the occasion. Or are you stating the two as fact? IOW, it _*is*_ the beginning of a global campaign and it _*is*_ a call to action.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Ernie seems to have pretty good connections and I bet he has already said more than he should have. I think we should all take that under advisement...

Kitty


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Ernie, do you have information that indicates an attack is imminent in the US?

As the tenth anniversary of 9/11 approaches, I would think the next few months will be a time for everyone here to be very cautious, especially if you live in a big city.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Heard earlier on the talk radio channel that the TSA has a new ad out that basically depicts the newest profile for terrorists seems to be white, middle class males. Pulled this off Google just as a sample article;

sfcmac.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/the-tsas-new-security-threat-white-middle-class-americans/

Perhaps there is more collusion with the muslim world than we realize?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

AuntKitty said:


> Ernie seems to have pretty good connections and I bet he has already said more than he should have. I think we should all take that under advisement...
> 
> Kitty


yikes wait so this isn't something that he is getting off the non regular news outlets?
I am guessing I need to get more water and more beans....


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone else see it as coincidental that portions of the FAA may be shut down tonight? 

I realize they are not talking about grounding airplanes but ticketing departments, but I wonder if there is a connection between the FAA shutdown and a Global Jihad Movement?


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

earthkitty said:


> Ernie, do you have information that indicates an attack is imminent in the US?
> 
> As the tenth anniversary of 9/11 approaches, I would think the next few months will be a time for everyone here to be very cautious, especially if you live in a big city.


Allow me to add that I am not asking for sources or specifics, but it sure would be nice if there were some way to access the information that the government ISN'T telling us, to know there wheres and whens of what TPTB are watching.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

AuntKitty said:


> Ernie seems to have pretty good connections and I bet he has already said more than he should have. I think we should all take that under advisement...
> 
> Kitty


I agree


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Front page of the Guardian.co.uk:

Norway hit by bomb and shooting attacks
LIVE â¢ Seven dead in Oslo bombing
â¢ Up to 30 feared dead at youth camp
â¢ Concerns these are co-ordinated terror attacks

IMHO, the Guardian doesn't often publish anything until they've confirmed it at least with ONE reliable source -- meaning that their "concerns these are co-ordinated terror attacks" bit actually means something other than media fireworks.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Ernie. I had a feeling when I heard about the attack that it was somehow connected to a world wide terro plot.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ernie, thank you for taking the time to post these reports. I have come to depend on them. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, this has been publicly released to the press. Don't know if they'll print it:

-Cyber infrastructure was "probed" starting this morning at around 8am EST. Various companies began experiencing minor denial of service attacks.

-So far, no data loss or disruption of services due to this. REALLY amateur stuff so far. Scripts and deployable "zombie probes" were used. (I can take apart a zombie probe in about 30 seconds. They are no threat.)

-Traffic is mostly originating from Europe and Southwest Asia. Some routes have been severed as a defensive measure.

-Most severe port attacks originating from CHINANET BACKBONE and still being sourced. Firewall administrators have been advised to close off this subnet.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

How does this impact you?

So far it doesn't except your tax dollars are being spent and my wallet is getting fatter.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

How inter-related are our community services and the internet? If there was an internet 'outage' would our electricity, natural gas, phone and water all turn off? If so, we'd not have any of that but would be okay as the weather here is easy compared to the rest of the nation. We can use our grill, we have water and food, etc...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

youth camp? what does that mean?


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh dear goodness, my husband flies to Vegas tomorrow!

Thanks for the 'heads up', Ernie.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ughhh this stuff makes me realize I am nowhere near ready


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks ernie, for the update. i do so rely on you and this board for my info as i have no one near that keeps up w info. i am usually the one to pass it on to them unfortunately as i just did. so far i have filled all my troughs for animals and 5 gal buckets and am topping off the above-ground pool. filling up jugs for indoors too. finishing up laundry and am making early run to feedstore. last nite made run to town in anticipation of aug 2. i feel much less stressed getting this all done. thank you, thank you. my only problem is i have to work 30 miles away this weekend. i took vacation time off for next weekend tho-yeah!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

stamphappy said:


> How inter-related are our community services and the internet? If there was an internet 'outage' would our electricity, natural gas, phone and water all turn off? If so, we'd not have any of that but would be okay as the weather here is easy compared to the rest of the nation. We can use our grill, we have water and food, etc...


Each provider is different. Most run in a disconnected mode where they receive instructions from centralized locations. Shutting off the internet leads to a manual mode where some service can still be provided. This is a standard that not all organizations meet, by the way. I cannot disclose who does or does not.

The major threat is not of the internet being shut down. The threat is someone using the internet to subvert these automated functions and mimic the instructions of centralized command and control. If I shut off the connectivity to a power relay system then they can still send a technician in a truck to go flip switches. No problem. However, if someone mimics instructions from command and control and subverts a system to shut it down remotely, then you have a real problem. Especially if they follow it up with a denial of service attack and you don't KNOW that it's been shut off. 

There are still a lot of manual failsafes in most utility processes. What I see, unfortunately, is a continued trend of automation and a lack of redundancy and human oversight.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> ughhh this stuff makes me realize I am nowhere near ready


That is exactly how I am feeling right now! I have plans to go out with the family and I can not even go out and do any extra prepping tonight without majorly upsetting the kids.
I was able to put up 5 cases of canned goods...24 cans in each case that were given to me yesterday.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Things are starting to look better. Don't change your plans and upset the kids. MUCH of the issue from this morning looks to be a non-event. So far, none of the other jihadists have taken up the call and committed acts of violence. Just make sure some of the things I talked about earlier in the thread are done, then go have a great evening. I would avoid major sporting events and such, but I doubt anyone is going to strap on a bomb and blow up a movie theatre playing Harry Potter's new movie.

When these calls to action happen, usually everyone stands around and watches until someone shows that they have "skin in the game". If you make a call to action and then do nothing, then nobody else is going to take the risk of action either. But if you make a call to action and then detonate a car bomb to show you mean business, then a lot of other crazies may be willing to chime in as well.

One side effect of our war in Afghanistan is that a lot of the part-time bomb throwers are sitting the game out on the sidelines. You do not want to get involved in jihad if it means that American planes are going to be dropping cluster bombs on your kids. Yes, Muslims love their children too (for the most part). They may strap the occasional bomb on junior which always makes the news, but they also tuck them in at night and tell them Allah loves them. 

As 5GW continues, look for more attacks sponsored by Muslim groups OUTSIDE of Muslim countries, such as what we witnessed in Norway. Disaffected Muslims in Oslo can plan and execute an attack without worrying about American forces bombing and invading their homes, unlike what the Muslims in Syria or Pakistan have to worry about. 

They're pretty sure we won't invade Norway in retaliation and if you're already living a marginal existence in a country other than your homeland then you have less to lose. You might be a simple goatherder in Goatzakistan but you don't want a Predator drone blowing your goats up.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have packed up my family for a weekend fishing/ playing trip at the farm even before all this happened.

We might be real glad we are there and not here this weekend! We might just stay!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> youth camp? what does that mean?


This is from the Guardian's website:



> Four people have been killed on the island of Utoya, an official from the AUF, the youth wing of the Labour party, told Varden (Update: TV2 is now reporting "several" people shot dead):
> 
> County Secretary Telemark AUF says that there is panic on the summer camp of the Labour Party's Youth Camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Even if you lose internet access you hopefully have batteries for radios... Most important is to stay calm and be ready to act... Have faith in divine protection... And don't forget that old Twilight Zone episode where everyone's demons surfaced when power went out in "their" neighborhood...

This is a test of your preps... That includes your mental acuity... Unless zombies are beating down the doors or you have verified info you need to move then best place to be is off the streets... Be prepared, be safe and God Bless...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

dang...and I just got the AC working, too....


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Ernie! We ran to the store and got cat food, bottled water and brandy. Now as soon as I finish my Irish coffee, I'll head out and top off the stock tanks!

Seriously, I wish everything would quiet down for awhile. We've only got well water here, but just made an offer on a place with well water AND a year round spring (which is hard to find here in the high desert..)


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

You have to admit, these Islamic radicals are a real boost to our local economy.

I bought more plastic sheeting and duct tape.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Pay bills...or fill up the gas tanks? To fill up both minivans it would be a bit over 100 bucks...


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Each provider is different. Most run in a disconnected mode where they receive instructions from centralized locations. Shutting off the internet leads to a manual mode where some service can still be provided. This is a standard that not all organizations meet, by the way. I cannot disclose who does or does not.
> 
> The major threat is not of the internet being shut down. The threat is someone using the internet to subvert these automated functions and mimic the instructions of centralized command and control. If I shut off the connectivity to a power relay system then they can still send a technician in a truck to go flip switches. No problem. However, if someone mimics instructions from command and control and subverts a system to shut it down remotely, then you have a real problem. Especially if they follow it up with a denial of service attack and you don't KNOW that it's been shut off.
> 
> There are still a lot of manual failsafes in most utility processes. What I see, unfortunately, is a continued trend of automation and a lack of redundancy and human oversight.


Thank you for the explanation Ernie. I think I should just purchase the book Surviving Off Off-Grid and teach the family to live in abundance 'without'.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

debbiekatiesmom said:


> thanks ernie, for the update. i do so rely on you and this board for my info as i have no one near that keeps up w info. i am usually the one to pass it on to them unfortunately as i just did.


This for me too Ernie, you're my rock! I don't know why, but I felt an unexpectedly strong urge to go to town early this morning, fill up the truck and stock up on more staples, even though I just did a big shopping last week. I've learned never to ignore that feeling and am glad I didn't this time.

Deb, I'm not that far away. If something does happen, we may be able to help each other out. I'll PM you my phone number, just in case. If you're not comfortable, don't feel obligated to reply in kind, but it might be comforting to know someone else who "gets it" is nearby.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Pay bills...or fill up the gas tanks? To fill up both minivans it would be a bit over 100 bucks...


how about filling up just one?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Probably do that, Nickie. I don't think the electric company will accept "filled gas tank instead because of impending doom" as a reason not to pay them lol.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Best case, consider this a "fire drill" and identify holes in your preps. Think about scenarios, and not just stuff.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

If it is scenarios- I am thinking I need more matches- more propane tanks for the grill- considering we only have one- more lamp oil- more water- and more cooking oil- but I wanna get the cooking oil from straining all the bacon fat from my scores of cheap bacon... I think I will buy some of the bottles of water they sell at Sam's for the water coolers- instead of focusing on so many cases of bottled water. I need to bring home the printer boxes to practice my solar oven!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Probably do that, Nickie. I don't think the electric company will accept "filled gas tank instead because of impending doom" as a reason not to pay them lol.


believe me, they don't LOL actually been there and done that they will however "work with you" to make payments on your payment if you call them if you do have a shtf moment.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Our well pump went out last week(think it was from lightning) and we had to pay the labor for it to be replaced. Luckily it was only the labor, the pump itself was still under warranty. 

I have never been so glad that we got DD4 that inflatable pool as when we realized we had no water and had 4 kids who wanted to flush the toliet! As well as water animals. That is a great prep, except when it has holes in it lol


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> You have to admit, these Islamic radicals are a real boost to our local economy.
> 
> I bought more plastic sheeting and duct tape.


Tin foil .. you forgot the tin foil.

Now we are doomed!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

My DH says that everyone knows that using an armadillo shell is much better at keeping away "alien rays" than tin foil. He says all the real conspiracy theorists know this

DH is waaay more out there than me...his belief in the Illuminati is absolute!


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

callie, yes, i pm'd you back-lol. thank you.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Ernie,

Any follow-up info you care to share?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

whiskeylivewire said:


> DH is waaay more out there than me...his belief in the Illuminati is absolute!


He's not alone :cowboy:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Your value-add to this forum is what again? Oh yeah. Coming in after I say something to mock. Luckily I worry more about what might happen than whether or not the likes of you will come in and say something rude if it doesn't turn out. 

Everything I said was absolutely true. Muslim extremist groups DID make the call to action. We didn't have any idea how widespread that was going to be. Who the Norwegian police arrested has no bearing on that.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

willow_girl;527692 delete post was quoted here;)[/QUOTE said:


> You know, I also didn't take this as seriously as many here did, but I didn't feel the need to be rude about it. Just good manners, as far as I'm concerned. And I think the word you were looking for was "perpetrated."


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Your value-add to this forum is what again? Oh yeah. Coming in after I say something to mock. Luckily I worry more about what might happen than whether or not the likes of you will come in and say something rude if it doesn't turn out.
> 
> Everything I said was absolutely true. Muslim extremist groups DID make the call to action. We didn't have any idea how widespread that was going to be. Who the Norwegian police arrested has no bearing on that.


Thank you for all the posting that you do, I've learned a lot from you and we all should take these warnings seriously. With the world we live in you never know what is going to happen next.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd love to keep this thread going-- it's been VERY helpful to me.

Ernie-- will you stay on this thread with updates or will you be starting a new one? 

This forum moves fast and sometimes I miss new threads. I like to be able to subscribe so that I don't miss important information.


I have a relative who gave me some important information lastnight... might or might not be relevant to this intended thread. Ernie, I'm going to PM you for your thoughts, but have to feed the kids. So keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's not really any updates to give at this point. The cyberattacks following yesterday's Muslim call to action have died down coinciding with their Friday evening prayer call and the weekend. Most of the defensive postures have been relaxed.

Relating back to the Oslo attacks, you're now facing a brand new threat risk:

Are you white? Don't like the government? Christian? Blonde? 

You'd better believe Napolitano will be issuing a special terror alert just for you.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

In defense of Ernie... Most of you, well actually none of you know my background... But I still have many friends still doing the things I used to. I can tell you that the radar is spinning fast, every ear is listening and every eye is watching closely the obscure events of the world. Not the ones we are all watching on the MSM either. There are patterns developing and have been for quite some time which usually indicate increased activity in the terrorism world.

What Ernie does here is very important, and people reading need to decide for themselves which things are important and which ones don't apply. However like everything else in life there are many crossroads where decisions have to be made... Each person is responsible for the outcome of their own personal choice... Having yourself and especially your family in a safe area and position when things go wrong takes a lot of hard decision making and may not always be the popular view. 

It is always amazing to me how few people survive in a prepared, well off state when disaster occurs, the majority find themselves struggling to keep life going even on the most basic level... 

*Which one are you?* 

*****Are you the naysayer that thinks things will keep going along the lines of the status quo? 

*****Or are you the disruptor, The one who puts others down and tries to keep others from following along because *you* don't believe anything is going to happen today? You may be somewhat prepared, but your actions may leave others vulnerable because of your poor attempt at leadership. 

*****Or are you the procrastinator that talks about the sheep and how you "will be" ready when it comes (but really only have things half ready and don't really ever get things lined out)? 

*****Or are you the fully prepared person that has thought this through and sacrificed to get things set up so that you can continue everyday at the same level? Contrary to popular belief this group exists, they are made up of people who have seen the information, have first hand knowledge of war and starvation in the third world. Believe me when I say... once you have experienced and smelled these things you really never go back to the dream.

The main point is... There is coming a day in the not so distant future where a single event will have the power to trigger a cascading slide into the darkness... I promise you, IT IS COMING... But no one at the radar station yet knows when, or where it will come from... Until then I'm listening to people like Ernie and others that are out there researching and looking for that trigger event... They'll miss it a few times, but eventually one of them will have the "inside" information that will tell you to run and you will need to run.

Keeping your tanks filled, keeping a close eye on things and adding to your stocks should be a daily event... But Ernie and others send reminders to keep up the vigilance for those that slip. I don't condone spending your house payment on gas for the mini-van and I don't think Ernie does either... But you may have to make decisions in a hurry when you don't keep things topped off as a way of life. 

Personal choice, leads to personal success but can also lead to personal failure... Make your decisions wisely and use all of the available information before jumping. Just don't wait too long, or you may not need to make a choice, it will be decided for you.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Ernie said:


> There's not really any updates to give at this point. The cyberattacks following yesterday's Muslim call to action have died down coinciding with their Friday evening prayer call and the weekend. Most of the defensive postures have been relaxed.
> 
> Relating back to the Oslo attacks, you're now facing a brand new threat risk:
> 
> ...


Which is profiling just like you would like any muslims profiled. Let me tell you, id any of the terrorists were middle aged women, blonde with blue eyes and a Dutch passport I would not mind at all to be stopped and checked out.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

> Which one are you?


I belong in the group that doesn't give in to knee jerk reactions and verifies information before crying wolf.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

I also would like to throw a "thank you" in there Ernie for all you do. Thank goodness it didn't turned out as bad as it could have....but once again I saw flaws in my preps. Some people...well we will not go there.....thanks again.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted by willow_girl View Post
> Deleted post was quoted here.
> 
> .





"It's being reported"----- yeah, I think I trust Ernie much more than I trust the MSN.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The ones that qualify as distractors....we are a specialized forum..if you do not believe or want to tell how wrong ANY of us are you proobably got lost at the left turn from GC or P. U turns are allowed.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Can I qualify as between procrastinator and prepared? 

I feel like it's never going to come together!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd love to be fully prepped....but bills keep getting in the way!!! lol...I guess it's a process...


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, I for one, do not panic at every new threat... I guess because I am "MOSTLY" prepared. I do however do a little something extra each time and that gets me even more prepared. Take these warnings to heart and do something. Even if it is a small something.
I needed to go to town anyway, so I took my extra gas cans and filled them up as well as topping off my car tank. It was not a frivolous or panic induced purchase, but a smart one no matter the circumstances. 
Just my thought on the matter...take it or leave it.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I think what we all need to consider is though these attacks are coming and some have started know that there are also teams out there stopping them... Many who put their lives on the line are never acknowledged publicly... When the terrorist pulls his arm back to throw his bomb and and a silent knife goes across his throat instead the plan was in action, though the threat silently neutralized...

Salute those who labor to keep you safe... We will never know (and don't need to know) how many threats have been silenced by those who walk the talk... From analysts to operators there are many working against those who threaten us... Unlikely they will be able to catch them all but when you see a possible threat averted give thanks to God and those who serve to keep this current fantasy world going for another day...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Relieved that it seems to be a disturbed individual and not an organized terror campaign. Heart is heavy for all those innocent young people who were murdered.

Have to go out of town next week for work, glad to be driving and not flying. Also glad to be going to a place that is not quite the middle of nowhere, but you can see it from there.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I am, as always, thankful I don't live anywhere connected to the main US grid. Rely on power for water, but I have a means to cope with that. Can even process the contents of my freezer too. And will end up serving as the bug out location for other people. 

Thanks, Ernie, I appreciate your threads very much. Never mind the grand standing in Washington (not that it isn't critically important too) but these other issues tend to fall off the radar in nanoseconds.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

NewGround---nice post and thanks for the reminder to keep them in my prayers---the silent heros.

Ernie---thanks for your threads and also others on here. I also used this as an opportunity to take a hard look at my preps and get a few more things I had put off due to sheer laziness! 

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for your posts Ernie. I appreciate it so much and look forward to reading them everyday.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

As I read online this morning, the attacks that now total 92 dead was carried out by a Norwegian guy, from a right wing conservative party who they found was active online railing about multiculturalism and Islam.

Like I say, there are nutjobs in every party/religion. 

We can learn from this, not to immediately assume the Muslims are behind every bomb that goes off, as now you see what extreme right wing conservatives are capable of.

In the US, I'm not sure the right extreme would go THAT far. European right wingers are a little more hardcore.

So next time something goes BOOM, it's clear that at least for a few days, assume it could have been anyone, right, left or center.

The good thing about being a godless liberal heathen is, I don't trust anyone to be above mass murder for whatever ideology they are into. 

This time, it was right wing christian anti-multiculturalism nutjobs.
Tomorrow it might be some left wing crank who thinks the GOP is going to destroy the US.... Who knows.

We live in interesting times.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

wvstuck said:


> In defense of Ernie... Most of you, well actually none of you know my background... But I still have many friends still doing the things I used to. I can tell you that the radar is spinning fast, every ear is listening and every eye is watching closely the obscure events of the world. Not the ones we are all watching on the MSM either. There are patterns developing and have been for quite some time which usually indicate increased activity in the terrorism world.
> 
> What Ernie does here is very important, and people reading need to decide for themselves which things are important and which ones don't apply. However like everything else in life there are many crossroads where decisions have to be made... Each person is responsible for the outcome of their own personal choice... Having yourself and especially your family in a safe area and position when things go wrong takes a lot of hard decision making and may not always be the popular view.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post........I have seen so much nastiness on this entire forum lately. You are a breath of fresh air! And a million thanks to Ernie for all his reports.........please don't stop!


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think anyone has mentioned diesel/ or gas for your *tractor.* Your *farm tractor* may come in very handy.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Another one here wishing to thank Ernie for his reports. I read them everyday. Wishing I had the money to prep and prepare. Ernie, you are a gift.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think alot of people asumed it was a muslum group because of the bombings reciently in India.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I see a lot of people on prepping sites talking about having no money to prep. While this is a problem, I have to say that buying prep items is not the most important factor to "prepping".

Mentally prepping yourself is.

Teaching yourself to be self-sufficient, a problem solver, to think your way out of situations, and to consider what those situations may be beforehand and make a plan -- those are the most important "prep items".

Take, for instance, a typical family, living in a house. If a fire were to happen, is it more important for them to have hoses, a car to get away in, clothing stashed in their trunk? Or is it more important to have a family escape plan to get out of the burning house in the first place? All those resources mean nothing if you don't consider the possible scenario and envision a plan.

So, for those of you who have no money to buy bags of beans and rice and other things... do you have a plan? If you don't, don't worry about the food and clothing and shelter and... everything else. Make a plan. Plans are free, consideration of likely scenarios and planning how you might handle them is a thought exercise, not a supply exercise.

JMHO, but I think if more people had plans, even if that's all they EVER had, we might not be in the mess we now find ourselves in.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

For those pointing out that it was not muslims doing the bombing, it might be of some interest at how many took credit for it. Seems they want to be thought capable of it.

And just because you don't see something on the networks, or ap - doesn't mean something is not happening.

And by the time your favorite news source releases the data for your verification - you might already be impacted by it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Good post, Tracy.

If I had to choose between money to buy _things_ or a plan, I'd pick the plan every time.

The Latin word for "stuff" is _impedimenta_.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Tracy, I thought of this a couple hours ago and went looking for a notebook to put stuff in. It is way more important to have a plan in place and everyone on the same plan. In my home there are 3 and sometimes 4 adults. My hubby is handicapped and has some pain issues from the years of using crutches and his amputation. My son is dx'd as bipolar but I think it's something more than that. I am the planner and doer, but son always has a better idea and hubby just wants peace and will not see whats up. So...starting tomorrow I am putting all ideas and plans on paper in the book and we will talk about it and do things and keep planning, on paper. If my son wants to argue he can find some place else to live, he thinks life will go on or not but we can't do anything about it so just sit back and see what happens...no plans no stocking up no training in fire arms, just take what happens as inevitable and that's that..scary guy some days. I am stocking food and water as I can and will be stocking feed for the animals next.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pamda - just get ready for weather and price increases for all those that prepping for anything more makes nervous.
It's just really what I consider an old timey farmer or homesteader way - thrifty and rely on not going to the store frequently.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I fall in the category of a work in progress. We've been working on our preps for awhile but of course there are always holes. There usually would have been gas in the mini van but it was a short paycheck and a well pump went out. Which just shows me a hole in my prep...never let the tank get less than 1/2.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> And just because you don't see something on the networks, or ap - doesn't mean something is not happening.
> 
> And by the time your favorite news source releases the data for your verification - you might already be impacted by it.


Almost exactly what DH said this morning. He agreed with me that Ernie keeps us on our toes and the news channels treat us like mushrooms!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If you can't prep you can borrow books from the library and research on the Internet and learn new survival skills. Learn everything you can now about things you hope or plan to do in the future. Make lists of goals and items needed to accomplish those goals. Just because your broke doesn't mean you can't prep.

I too appreciate Ernie's posts. Makes me think and investigate and learn.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ghmerrill said:


> Can I qualify as between procrastinator and prepared?
> 
> I feel like it's never going to come together!



I hope so - cause this is me!


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Also thanks to Ernie.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> pamda - just get ready for weather and price increases for all those that prepping for anything more makes nervous.
> It's just really what I consider an old timey farmer or homesteader way - thrifty and rely on not going to the store frequently.


 Yep...I bought a bunch of weatherizing supplies at walmart this spring..all marked down to a buck or less. I have enough plastic and film to do the whole house if need be, and ice melt and defroster for my car and the truck. Tomorrow I will be picking up batteries and matches, using the change I saved this month. I saved the flats that multi-dozen eggs come on and some white candle stubs to make fire starters for the stove. The neighbor gave us enough wood for this winter also. It goes on and on. We did not get a spring garden in but will get a fall one in, with I hope enough plants to keep up a while.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

wvstuck said:


> In defense of Ernie... Most of you, well actually none of you know my background... But I still have many friends still doing the things I used to. I can tell you that the radar is spinning fast, every ear is listening and every eye is watching closely the obscure events of the world. Not the ones we are all watching on the MSM either. There are patterns developing and have been for quite some time which usually indicate increased activity in the terrorism world.
> 
> What Ernie does here is very important, and people reading need to decide for themselves which things are important and which ones don't apply. However like everything else in life there are many crossroads where decisions have to be made... Each person is responsible for the outcome of their own personal choice... Having yourself and especially your family in a safe area and position when things go wrong takes a lot of hard decision making and may not always be the popular view.
> 
> ...


Great post Wvstuck.

Ernie, thank you sir for keeping us informed. All your info is very much appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I see a lot of people on prepping sites talking about having no money to prep. While this is a problem, I have to say that buying prep items is not the most important factor to "prepping".
> 
> Mentally prepping yourself is.
> 
> ...


Great post, Tracy. Prepping is part "stuff" and part "brain". You can have all the "stuff" in the world, but if your brain isn't ready, then it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

PrincessFerf said:


> Great post, Tracy. Prepping is part "stuff" and part "brain". You can have all the "stuff" in the world, but if your brain isn't ready, then it doesn't matter much.


Amen:rock:


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I am another that would like to say *THANK YOU ERNIE!!*

I greatly admire you sticking your neck out to keep us all informed. It sucks that you always have to deal with the ungrateful. But I for one am VERY GRATEFUL!

Great post Wvstuck, thank you!

Great post Tracy! I really needed that right now as we are broke as can be and I tend to panic that I have no way to buy things to prep. BUT now you have given me something to work on.

GOD Bless everyone. These are some rough times and we can only hope the predictions trully are wrong.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

wvstuck -great post, thank you.

Ernie, while I don't always agree with you, I greatly appreciate your posts, thank you.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually, this thread spurred me to rearrange the get home bag and put it in my husband's car (he works 25 miles from home, I work from home) along with a comfortable change of clothes (since he works in a corporate office, and with that, a business dress code).

I feel better now that he can more easily and comfortably get home from work if something happened.

Thank you, Ernie.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Enrie. I had no clue, until I read your posts. Hat tip.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am VERY grateful for this thread!! I headed the warning..well as best I could...and I at least put 5 gallon buckets out to stock up on some extra water for flushing. We got a storm just before we walked out the door to take the kids to the Drive In. Our neighbors lost power from Friday night at 5PM until late this evening! Our cable line comes from their side so we were without phone, internet, and cable. But we at least had power. So I was able to help my neighbors and give them 5 gallon buckets of rain water to flush their toilet with! Most of the people on my road have a generator. 

We also saw our first Zombie!!! For real!! We were leaving the Drive In at 1:44AM through intermittent (pouring down) rain and all of a sudden a MAN was standing in the MIDDLE of the road! DH was going over 60 MPH! I had already asked him a couple of times to slow down. This was a on a main country road. Instead of getting off to the side of the road the man put his arms out and then moved RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE VAN as DH tried to go around him! He was not waving his arms...he just put them out! There was no cars broken down on the side of the road that we seen. When he started walking toward us he was walking the opposite direction of the nearest town! We immediately called the police and of course DH had to keep giving directions for the spot we saw the man at over and over while I was trying to talk to the dispatcher! While I had my hand up in the air to shush him. Finally the dispatcher said "Please tell the person next to you to be quiet so I can hear you!" We passed the cop by the time we got into the next closest town...about 2 miles from where we saw the man. It scared the crap out of me!


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

well, so far, so good. i've almost made it thru my weekend of work and will soon go home. because of the warning i am now as ready as i can be at this point and next weekend is vacation for me and i don't have to do any running errands this week because i did it this last week-woohoo! just going to stay home and work on laying laminate floors in the bedrooms, try to stay somewhat cool and relaxed. should be receiving more lts pkgs this week too. awwww i'm starting to feel almost good. i'd be feeling really good if this weather would break and we'd get a couple days at least of rain. take care all and thank you once again, ernie!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Keep it up Ernie... pretty sure you could give a rodentia's buttock what others think about you, or your wisdom. Some days I don't have a chance to get myself 'educated' for the day, till bedtime... it's nice to get the Black Clouds all in one lump sum serving...


----------

